# Insane rabbit demand



## Miss mouse (Apr 25, 2020)

Has anyone else been experiencing way higher demand in your area?
We live in northern alberta canada in what is called the peace region.

There's a good community of meat rabbits around here and there's normally ads for bunnies through the summer on our craigslist equivalent, kijiji. However this summer demand is so high that there's hardly any ads for bunnies up.

I posted all for litters I was expecting since they are all different variations of mixed breeds. I thought I'd sell a handful to cover some expenses. But it just blew up on me, the demand for does is crazy and bucks isn't far behind. I limited my waitlists for the unborn kits to 3 of each gender for each litter thinking that way we should cover all requests and hopefully put some meat in the freezer. But I've already over filled those numbers requesting does and almost full for bucks!

The first litter arrived a couple days ago and luckily there were 9 so that waitlist should be covered but HOLY COW!
I even had my prices up a bit high so this wouldn't happen and I still got told my prices were too low and I should raise them by one of the buyers getting the most does from me! I also had one guy that hasn't been able to find a buck for his adult does so he is driving FOUR HOURS up tomorrow to breed with my bucks!!! that's one way!!!
One hypothesis I heard is that people are panicking about a shortage of meat if the factories shut down for covid? I think maybe just boredom, everyone who ever considered getting into it has lots of time to get started now. 

So let me know:
Where are located roughly?
What's you experience this spring compared to previous years?
What do you think is causing this shift?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 25, 2020)

I have been selling out of my FG kits since the virus also, we are in Florida....I think people are getting prepared for possible  meat shortages.....and doing something  to prepare  for that  possibly is better than waiting to see what is going to happen


----------



## CraftyHen (Apr 25, 2020)

Central Minnesota.  No rabbit shortage here. But chickens/chicks/fertilized eggs are moving fast, as well as fresh eating eggs.  I have a new influx of egg customers and some who have standing orders weekly.    
I do think the current situation has made folks wake up a bit. Many are jumping into chickens and rabbits...but I wonder how many will keep at it once they can get everything they want at grocery store again?


----------



## TaylorBug (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm in southern Indiana. I only raise for 4H and my own freezer right now but the guy that I get my stock from, as well as others I know, have had a higher demand for meat and breeding stock. I think people are getting worried about meat supply and opening their eyes to the option of rabbit as an efficient protein source.


----------



## CraftyHen (Apr 25, 2020)

I just have to wonder how many folks getting into meat rabbits, chickens, quail what have you, because of the virus and supply chain issues have *really* studied up and know what to expect. It took me 3 yrs before I felt confident that I could cull and process the rabbits.  And anyone thinking it will save them money...lol, 60 cent eggs in a carton, or $18 feed?


----------



## Miss mouse (Apr 25, 2020)

CraftyHen said:


> I just have to wonder how many folks getting into meat rabbits, chickens, quail what have you, because of the virus and supply chain issues have *really* studied up and know what to expect. It took me 3 yrs before I felt confident that I could cull and process the rabbits.  And anyone thinking it will save them money...lol, 60 cent eggs in a carton, or $18 feed?


I've already been running into this. My #1 customer I believe is coming to me because I share my (limited) knowledge and genuinely care about his success. 
A lot of people try free-ranging rabbits up here and his experience with it was bad and all his original rabbits got picked off. Then when he tried again, planning to build runs, he bought bunnies from someone who really took advantage of him, sold him 4 "mix gender" bunnies that all "happened" to be bucks, when I saw them they looked like they weren't yet 4 weeks old. Helped him out with calf manna to help the boys. He's getting his does from my different genetic lines. He seemed really happy when I sent him home with his first doe, a healthy 3 lb 5 week old doe who had been weaned for 4 days before she went home with him. 

There's plenty who aren't prepared and want to pick up bunnies. I might start asking to see pictures of their cages/enclosures before I send them home with people.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 25, 2020)

CraftyHen said:


> I just have to wonder how many folks getting into meat rabbits, chickens, quail what have you, because of the virus and supply chain issues have *really* studied up and know what to expect. It took me 3 yrs before I felt confident that I could cull and process the rabbits.  And anyone thinking it will save them money...lol, 60 cent eggs in a carton, or $18 feed?



Over on BYC, it's pretty much understood that the most expensive eggs you will ever eat come from your backyard hens . . . 

There have been similar discussions about gardening; the garden centers around here are having a hard time maintaining social distancing because of the crowds. At least with plants, most people don't get too upset if they get neglected.


----------



## CraftyHen (Apr 25, 2020)

There is nothing wrong with asking them about the set up they have.  Good idea.


----------



## CraftyHen (Apr 25, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> Over on BYC, it's pretty much understood that the most expensive eggs you will ever eat come from your backyard hens . . .
> 
> There have been similar discussions about gardening; the garden centers around here are having a hard time maintaining social distancing because of the crowds. At least with plants, most people don't get too upset if they get neglected.


Thankfully, some plants thrive on neglect!


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 25, 2020)

Huge increase on our local livestock pages on FB for rabbits, chickens, ducks, etc.   A big jump from before the virus event.  I've had people ask me if I could sell them some of my lambs "for cheap" and have been mooching eggs off me from the beginning.   Had a sister drive 4 hrs one way to get a couple doz. eggs to hatch.   

Panic buying, for sure.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2020)

Our local TSC is swamped with people buying everything they can get their hands on. They have even stood in line to get in. The manager said that she is selling every chick she can get her hands on. She says people have no clue and she feels sorry for the chicks. Plants and seed still seem to be in good supply, but are picked over. 

Same thing at the feed stores. All of a sudden, everybody wants to be a farmer.


----------



## tonybluegoat (Apr 29, 2020)

Miss mouse said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing way higher demand in your area?
> We live in northern alberta canada in what is called the peace region.
> 
> There's a good community of meat rabbits around here and there's normally ads for bunnies through the summer on our craigslist equivalent, kijiji. However this summer demand is so high that there's hardly any ads for bunnies up.
> ...


I have a homestead blog and the traffic for all my posts that say “rabbit” is way up.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 29, 2020)

We have 5 acres in the country in WA State! We've kept Banty chickens for years, raised pigs and had pet rabbits for our children!  My husband and I discussed what could happen with our economy and decided that we should be prepared in case everything truly does go South! So, we bought pigs, new chicks (16 layers & we have 4 roosters, with one going to a new home, we'll see how the other 3 get along) and we decided to buy rabbits again, a breeding trio! We have a friend that keeps rabbits, so we went over and helped him cull some and learned how to skin and clean them! My husband will do the dispatching and I'm better at the skinning and cleaning.  We had to build another hutch as the old hutch my husband built only had two cages!  Our animals will be well cared for even if the economy doesn't completely tank. The chickens have been selling out of the feed stores as fast as they can get them in and there are waiting lists for rabbits being offered on Craigslist!  I believe a lot of people don't know what they are getting into, but hope that most have done their research and are prepared.  I read an article about people on lockdown in the cities adopting dogs, cats and yes rabbits!  What are they going to do when they can get back to their busy lives, I'm afraid most of the animals will be neglected or returned to shelters...hope I'm wrong!


----------



## mmorris (Apr 29, 2020)

Miss mouse said:


> So let me know:
> Where are located roughly?
> What's you experience this spring compared to previous years?
> What do you think is causing this shift?


  I'm in central Ma., and there seems to be plenty of mixed varieties around.  I'm looking for a trio of Californians and I have a couple leads on litters that aren't ready yet.  I got on the waiting list for some from one of the litters.   I'm a bit of a prepper/homesteader type and raising meat rabbits fits right in with my ideology. When it's time to dispatch I will dispatch but I'm not going to like it!  I've thought for a few years now that we were headed for a crash and if I could see it coming, I would raise meat rabbits.  I'm not sure the coronavirus is the crash but it might precipitate it. Who knows.  I raised Netherland Dwarfs many years back so I'm not new to rabbits, andI really look forward to having them around again. I'm now building an 8x10 shed just for them. I have a really big vegetable garden and fruit bushes/trees and they will really appreciate the little bunny contributions!
Martha


----------



## CraftyHen (Apr 29, 2020)

mmorris said:


> I'm in central Ma., and there seems to be plenty of mixed varieties around.  I'm looking for a trio of Californians and I have a couple leads on litters that aren't ready yet.  I got on the waiting list for some from one of the litters.   I'm a bit of a prepper/homesteader type and raising meat rabbits fits right in with my ideology. When it's time to dispatch I will dispatch but I'm not going to like it!  I've thought for a few years now that we were headed for a crash and if I could see it coming, I would raise meat rabbits.  I'm not sure the coronavirus is the crash but it might precipitate it. Who knows.  I raised Netherland Dwarfs many years back so I'm not new to rabbits, andI really look forward to having them around again. I'm now building an 8x10 shed just for them. I have a really big vegetable garden and fruit bushes/trees and they will really appreciate the little bunny contributions!
> Martha


Gotta love that rabbit poop. Haha


----------



## messybun (Apr 29, 2020)

I think it’s Corona 19! Last month I started noticing people asking for laying hens. This month people are obsessed with pigs, meat rabbits and laying anything. I think it’s fear that has started the onslaught of orders. We can’t even get our usual veggie seeds!


----------



## Miss mouse (Apr 29, 2020)

mmorris said:


> I have a really big vegetable garden and fruit bushes/trees and they will really appreciate the little bunny contributions!


And the bunnies will appreciate the left overs and twigs!


----------



## mmorris (Apr 29, 2020)

messybun said:


> We can’t even get our usual veggie seeds!


I always buy my seeds in the fall for the following spring.  I used to think I was maybe being a bit over the top...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 29, 2020)

I just found this thread, so I’ll chime in too.  I agree with the rabbit, chicken, egg, piglet, even goat demands!!  Everyone is calling me to buy my everything!!  I also have a waiting list for rabbits.  Last year, I had to list them on Craigslist..this year I just announce them on Facebook...and waaalaa..everyone is at my door!!  Seriously though...we didn’t have a farm page on FB until a little over a month ago.  And then...the farm literally blew up with people knocking, calling, texting, etc.  we are very happy and Blessed for the business..and far ahead of the feed bills...so that is great!!  But, I do wonder, if after the stress of Covid..,will I still need 55hens...and the ones we are still look8ng for because we can’t meet the regular orders?   I now have 6 breeds of bunnies...all types for any kind of buyer?  I think?  Personally, 8 don’t like to think I’m selling them for meat....but, that’s not my business.  I do know that, I’ve started reading up on the Gene part, and  the information about crossing to get colours....geez...you have to read that stuff at least eight times..and even then my brain feels like it’s fried!!

 I had a little girl drive 3 1/2 hours, one way, for a very cute bunny..but that’s as far, as I’ve had travel.  We though5 it was nuts!!  A $15 bunny...and $60 in gas?  🤣


----------



## For the Love of Dirt (May 7, 2020)

I am on a group for Silver fox rabbits for Southeastern US, and they have said the same thing. They have had increased demand for rabbits, and most of them aren't selling because they are, or course, concerned for the animals' well being, and are also concerned that when everything calms down, there will be an influx of unwanted rabbits flooding the market. They are focusing on feeding their own families at this point. And here I was hoping to find a blue buck for my does... I have also definitely seen an impact in TSC. There are NEVER chicks when we go, though they did have ducklings last time, considered snagging a few to be honest, but we already have a ton of turkey poults hatching and a flock of Brahma chicks that just got moved to the coop, so we have enough babies atm... My mom has a cousin coming to by 10 of the turkey poults though, and she is coming from Georgia, and I'm in Columbiana, AL!

I have a page up for my farmstead, but nothing really posted, as I'm not quite there yet, but I have been getting a lot of views on it the last few weeks. I guess people are just searching for farms and they are looking at every page possible in hopes to find something available.

Edit: Also, I work at the warehouse of an essential HOME improvement company, and the amount of gardening supplies we have seen this year is INSANE! It is probably quadruple what we have seen the last 4 years I've worked here, and it is still coming through. Usually at this point it has slowed down. And of course the paper towels, tp, and cleaning products...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 7, 2020)

Once you get your farm page up...look out!!  People will bomabarc you!  I get texts at 2am!  I forget to turn the notifications off.  But, once you’ve got it up, anything you want to sell, evven the stuff you DuPont..people will ask!  I even had a neighbor ask for our chicken pooh!  We kindly obliged!  We have wayyy too much of that!


----------



## BranscumFarm (May 18, 2020)

Miss mouse said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing way higher demand in your area?
> We live in northern alberta canada in what is called the peace region.
> 
> There's a good community of meat rabbits around here and there's normally ads for bunnies through the summer on our craigslist equivalent, kijiji. However this summer demand is so high that there's hardly any ads for bunnies up.
> ...


I'm in Arkansas,  USA. I always notice and increase in the spring time. This is when people want to get into rabbits.  I raise registered New Zealands for meat and show. 
I have stopped posting that I have for sale because I can not keep up. I do not take wait list. Just first come when I'm ready to sale. I will start taking deposits at 8 weeks once I have tattooed and did my first evaluations.  I don't sale till 12 weeks. I like to see how they grow before sell. I'm working to better the bred and redNew Zealand is very rare in my area.
I have worked hard on my YouTube channel and Facebook, Instagram, Websites to get my name out. And it has paid off.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Sep 9, 2020)

Hawaii here and there's a huge demand for pet bunnies this year, but I don't sell to pet homes if I can help it.  These are English angora, they are not a child's pet unless the kid has some pretty high end manual dexterity to manage the coat care.  Or an adult who will manage it for them, on the waiting list is a mom getting a bunny for her son but she wants the fiber for herself.  The story about a kid buying a baseball bat for his mum's birthday comes to mind, except in reverse.  I'll sell her a fiber bunny and if she wants to let her son make a pet of it, that's perfectly okay.  Hmm, well, not perfectly okay but acceptable.

I've never had a waiting list before, but there's currently ten young ones who won't be old enough to send out for another three weeks and they've all been spoken for with a waiting list for some that aren't even born yet.  I've got just about every quality adult doe bred and if those litters aren't enough, they'll just have to wait.  

The bunnies get sold locally at eight weeks old to an experienced bunny person and at nine weeks old if they have to fly to another island.  If they are going to an inexperienced bunny person, then I'll wait until they're 10 to 12 weeks old.  There's even been some sales of older stock, that's rare since most buyers seem to want a "baby bunny they can bond with".   As well as more interest in setting up breeding herds, which I'm all for since then there will be more English angora bunnies around when I need more stock and hopefully I'd be able to find it locally instead of a mainland import which is usually four to six hundred dollars just in shipping.


----------



## Nao57 (Sep 20, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have been selling out of my FG kits since the virus also, we are in Florida....I think people are getting prepared for possible  meat shortages.....and doing something  to prepare  for that  possibly is better than waiting to see what is going to happen



I agree with you.


----------



## Nao57 (Sep 20, 2020)

I can share my observations with y'all, even though its a bit late.

For starters the price of meat in my area doubled this year during the covid nonsense. To me this was quite upsetting. We used to be able to get ground beef for 2.99 a pound. The variations of fat and leanness were all around that range. Then as covid is going up the meat price just shot up a dollar instantly. Then another dollar. And now its been settled at around 5.88 a pound in my area.

Pork and bacon is also up. EVERYTHING is way overpriced. And it shouldn't be. We used to be able to find those one dollar packages of pork last year. Now a couple months ago in the worst of the shortages the bacon price was no joke, around 8 dollars a package. These weren't very big packages. And there's a huge pig farm in our state down south.

The price of meat was carried up across the board with everything going up. So even the chicken price in my area is still about 5 bucks a pound. It should be half that.

There is no reason for this. Its just manipulation. People have shown how Amazon and others were raking in the cash from exploiting the people this way. The term for this is 'robber barons'. Way back in the 1910s and so on, many of you read how the robber barons would lock people in the factories for 16 hours a day. The modern twist is that they don't lock you up, but lock up the market so that only they can be the only ones in business.

But enough of that.

A lot of these companies saw how easily they could capture the market by using covid to shut out competitors.

So its very likely that these people will try this again.

There are tons of rumors and people saying they were told by others or God or in dreams that there would be a second lock down.

But keeping things simple...regardless of whether or not there will or won't be more mayhem,... (And there probably will especially around November...) the fact is the dream of America was never to get rich. They've rewritten history to make you think its about having a big house and buckets of money and everyone gets rich. That's not true. The American dream was to be able to live free and be independent and be happy without some king over you.

The home and backyard agricultural hobbies will greatly enhance your family and their appreciation for being good and learning how to gain and provide for themselves by being good with good habits WITHOUT predatorism.

So I would encourage you all to stay on this track and encourage it as much as you can with your families, even if none of this other mayhem takes off. I'd run into people who did church work in foreign countries before, some of them from places that we think are sometimes enemies to the US. And these people were shocked. They'd say that when they got out of the cities the people were the best people they could ever find anywhere. And they'd say that sure enough if you went to big inner cities the people were terrible. And the funny thing is people say that about our country also.

So there's a lot at stake, not just hunger. People that learn how to work without living off others will be greatly benefited by backyard agriculture.

But yes the 6 dollars a pound for meat really pisses me off. If its that high then heck I should do everything I can to do what I can on my own.

Think about how much it costs you to raise chickens in your own backyard compared to that six dollars a pound or 5 dollars a pound. The mass poverty they create is almost worse than any hunger going on.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Sep 20, 2020)

Not to get back to the robber baron theme, but the chicken raised in the back yard - especially if it's done on scraps and bugs instead of purchased feed - there's no taxes paid on those dinners.  Which means the overall system isn't that thrilled for folks to provide for themselves.  So far that doesn't seem to have popped up much on their radar and hopefully it won't become illegal to raise your own.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2020)

People used to raise a garden as a matter of life. Then it got easier to just buy it and people didn't want to do the extra work to provide for themselves. Anybody with a back yard can raise a lot of food for themselves and their family. Chickens and rabbits make perfect back yard meat raising animals. Maybe this is waking people up as to hw fragile our food chain is and they will continue to raise their own.


----------

